# Magikarp vs Feebas



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, which one do you like better? 

And no saying they suck even if they do :P


----------



## Thorne (Dec 12, 2008)

Feebas, because Milotic is one of the beautiful Pokémon there is, and it evolves into Milotic.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 12, 2008)

Probably Feebas, because it can learn TM's, but the evil doom that is Magikarp rocks. :D


----------



## Zeph (Dec 12, 2008)

Magikarp all the way. The original and best.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 13, 2008)

I like them both! :D

I have a Lv 58 Gyarados I raised from the Magikarp that guy sell you for 500$, (I guess he got ripped off lol) and Feebas is just... cute lookin'.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh my God, Magikarp a million times over. I can use an Old Rod _anywhere _and catch one.

I'll never, ever forgive Feebas for those five hours of my life I'll never see again, fishing on every damn tile on that godforsaken bit of water.


----------



## Ice tiger (Dec 13, 2008)

they both suck No, I like them, their funny :3 I love my garados I raised from a magikarp :D I don't have a feebas ;-; I wan't one!


----------



## ZimD (Dec 13, 2008)

Magikarp. I've never caught a Feebas in my life, and I've wasted a shitload of time trying, and it seems like it's just a rip-off of Magikarp to me. Also, Gyarados is one of my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Dec 13, 2008)

Magikarp, everyday. Feebas is a ball of ugly crap. It takes days to find Feebas _and_ its crap. Milotic is nice but its Magikarp v.s Feebas.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 14, 2008)

Magikarp~ I love you so~ 

I have a feebas, got it from a friend. XD Gonna evolve it when I'm done doting on my gyarados~


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 14, 2008)

Feebas and Magikarp are both subpar

but Gyarados beats the utter shit out of Milotic so 'karp wins the day for me


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

I like Milotic better than Gyarados but I like Magikarp better than Feebas.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 14, 2008)

Milotic > Gyarados.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 15, 2008)

Magikarp because it evolves more easily than Feebas, plus people spend waaay too long trying to get Feebas.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Dec 15, 2008)

Magikarp! Use a splash attack!
Feebas! Use surf!
*Magikarp gets owned*

The choice is obvious.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 15, 2008)

^Actually, Magikarp would survive do to it OBSCENE DEFENSE. 

*hugs Karp*


----------



## Ayame (Dec 15, 2008)

I really prefer Magikarp. =)  Feebas is sort of neat, and so is Milotic, but Magikarp holds a special section of awesome in my heart.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know what Nintendo was doing when they made Gen 3's weak fish Pokemon the hardest to get Pokemon.


----------



## soothsayer54321 (Dec 15, 2008)

Magikarp. It's full of win.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 15, 2008)

Magikarp.

The only redeeming quality of the Feebas line is that it's _rare_. Put Milotic against Gyarados and see which one wins.

Fun fact: While Gyarados outranks Milotic in Attack(125 to 60), Milotic may be able to last longer due to higher Special average(80 to 112.5). Their HP, Defense and Speed are equal. So they're gonna be equally matched, save for Gyarados' 4x weakness to Electric and a weakness to Rock and Milotic's weakness to Grass.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 15, 2008)

Milotic > Gyarados any day of the week.
Also Feebas learns TMs n_n


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 15, 2008)

PichuK said:


> Milotic > Gyarados any day of the week.
> Also Feebas learns TMs n_n


Do you really want to spend all your time searching for a useless fish *then* spending all your time mixing perfect Pokeblock/Poffins just to get your Milotic?


----------



## PichuK (Dec 15, 2008)

Actually I happen to be a lucky bastard who got a Modest Feebas on the first tile. 

But yeah, that part sucks. I still prefer Milotic, though.


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 15, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Magikarp all the way. The original and best.


Quoted for truth. 8D


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 23, 2008)

Battle wise, Feebas is awsomer. But I think Magicarp is way cooler natrurally because it takes talent to be that weak. I want to make a Lv.100 magicarp to put in my competitive team to honour it as being so awesome!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

Lv 100 Magikarp pwn! You could beat the game with one (maybe...)


----------



## Alexi (Dec 23, 2008)

Technically you could, considering its defense would be headachingly high, thus giving you enough time to Tackle or Flail everything to oblivion (eventually).


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 23, 2008)

Getting a Lv100 Magikarp would be rather hard without a Gameshark or whatever.


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 24, 2008)

Magikarp = win
Feebas = lesser win


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Lv 100 Magikarp pwn! You could beat the game with one (maybe...)


All except the ghosts I'm afraid (sadface:sad:)


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 24, 2008)

Magikarp. Because they are delicious. See, if you roast them and you add this....

Ok, joking aside, I voted Magikarp because it looks cooler. And I like Gyrados better anyway. And Magikarp is so hopelessly useless, it's awesome.


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, do you remember the episode after the St.Anne sinks? Meowth tried to eat James' magikarp, but it broke his teeth. Dexter then said that they taste like crap. lol


----------



## Alexi (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes...I wonder if feebas are as gross (I mean...they look like moldy cheese or something) or if they are, in fact, very delicious, and thus hunted to near extinction, which would explain why such a weakling is so rare...


----------

